# إلى السادة مهندسى الاتصالات <هــــــــــــــ جدا ـــــــــــام>



## محمدالديب (23 أغسطس 2006)

اخوانى مهندسى الاتصالات 
الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
لدى هنا فى هذا الموضوع اقتراح راجيا من الله ومنكم ان نتحد لتنفيذ منتدى خاص بالاتصالات ونرجوا من الادارة الاسراع بذلك 
من يتفق معى على ذلك الاقتراح يرسل رسالة او تعليق يتضمن تأييدة واقتراحة لتكون دليلا على الاجماع منا ومساعدة الادارة فى التنفيذ
شــكــــــــــراً
ارجوا أن نتواصل سوياً


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (23 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع جميل ربنا يسهل واكون معاك قدر خبرتى بة


----------



## م/هبة (24 أغسطس 2006)

أؤيد هذا الموضوع بشده
وياريت يتنفذ فى اسرع وقت


----------



## عزيز2009 (24 أغسطس 2006)

فكرة فى منتهى الجمال


----------



## محجوب سيد (24 أغسطس 2006)

فكرة جميله انشاء الللا تتم بسرعة وانا مستعد للمشاركة
محجوب سيد


----------



## englama (26 أغسطس 2006)

أنا أوافقك الرأي حيث انني أجد صعوبة في البحث عن المواضيع الخاصة بالاتصالات فتارة تكون في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية وأحيانا تكون في قسم هندسة الحاسوب


----------



## kaboke (28 يوليو 2009)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb*

الاخوه في منتي الاتصالات ارجو تقديم المساعده فهي شرح برنامج محاكاة نظام الـخليوي عن طريق الماتلاب


----------



## charmed sw (28 يوليو 2009)

اؤيدك الراي اخي البحث عن مواضيع الاتصالات يكون دائما صعب 
ارجو من الادارة النظر في هذا الموضوع


----------



## أسد القدس (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أشد على أياديكم في توفير مثل هذا الملتقى وتطويره بما يخدم الطلبة المتخصصين في هذا المجال


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

تكنولوجيا الاتصالات بحر واسع . وشي جميل جدا انو ينعملها منتدى او زاويه كبيرة. ويا ريت يكون المنتدى بعده اقسام . قسم الكتب وسواءا بالانجليزي او بالعربي وقسم لمواقع وروابط مفيده بالاتصالات . وقسم خاص بالمشاركات الشخصيه يعني اي حد عامل شرح معين او مشروع تخرج او اي شي يفيد. وانا من الناس المؤييدين جدا لفكرتك. واذا ما طبقت من الادرة بتمنى ترتب الادارة قسم الاتصالات بالاقسام الفرعيه اللي انا ذكرتها. لانو احيانا كتير بضيع معلومات قيمه بين ثنايا المشاركات والمواضيع المشتته.

وكل الاحترام والتقدير لكم جميعا


----------



## سيف العراقي_1988 (25 أغسطس 2009)

هندسة الاتصالات بحر واسع من المعلومات من الجيد ان يوضع منتدى بهندسة الاتصالات


----------



## Eyad_Arqoub (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا بحكي يا ريت اتسارعوا بتنفيذ هاي الفكرة
لأنها فعلا مفيدة إلنا
وهاي الفكرة بتعزز تعاوننا في المنتدى وبشكر صاحب الفكرة جزاه الله الخير
وشكرا لجميع أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

أتفق معاك تماما


----------



## alomda (3 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة جميله انشاء اللة تتم بسرعة وانا مستعد للمشاركة


----------



## Multisim9 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة والأقسام اللي اقترحها الأخ فايز عيسى ممتازة .... ولكن الرجاء من كل محبي الاتصالات ومحبي هذه الفكرة تحديداً الدخول إلى الموسوعة الهندسية ومن ثم إلى قسم موسوعة هندسة الاتصالات فتلاحظون أن الأقسام المقترحة موجودة بحرفيتها في ذلك القسم ... فإن أردت المشاركة فشارك هناك لأنها موسوعة لكل المهندسين من حديث التخرج إلى الحريف ..... وشكراً .!.!.!.!.


----------



## angel2009 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة ووفقك الله وستجدني ان شاء الله معك في ما املك من معلومات 
وبهذه الطريقة ستكون الاستفادة اكبر لمهندسي الاتصالات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى محمد الديب
فى آخر هذه الصفحة وكل صفحة تجد كلمة Powered By الخ
هى رابط حاضن Hosting لهذا المنتدى وغيرة الكثير
جهز كارت الإتمان الخاص بك واشترك لديهم وانشيء المنتدى و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## emone (12 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة اؤيد


----------



## samah fayek (12 نوفمبر 2009)

that is good idea.


----------



## قجة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

معاااااااااااااك للاخر ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## EMALEK1 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة رائع انا معكم


----------



## ferdos (14 نوفمبر 2009)

فكره حلوه كتير انا معك


----------



## heba56 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

أؤيد ذلك


----------



## دب بس حنون (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يااخواني المهندسين
طبعا اعرف بنفسي انا عضو جديد بهذا المنتدى الحلو
وادرس هندسة اتصالات توني اول سنه 
طبعا كون اني لااحيط بهذا التخصص من المعلومات شيئا
انا أيد وضع منتدى خاص لهندسه الاتصالات لاستفادة الاعضاء والزوار ايضا
ولكم مني سمى ايات الشكر والعرفان


----------



## omar1979 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

انا أؤيدك وهذه فكرة رائعة واتمنى من الادارة الاسراع باتخاذ القرار ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المنصف المناعي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة و مفيدة جدا 
وأهلا و سهلا بكم 
http://www.sayedsaad.org/moncef/index.php?


----------



## omar1979 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة وان شاء الله يكون التنفيذ بسرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## صاحب الهمسات (17 نوفمبر 2009)

يسعدني الأنضمام إلى هذا المنتدى ونأمل ان يكون عوضا لكثيرين عما فقدوه من الوقت والجهد في أيامهم السابقة قبل دخولهم هذا المنتدى .... نشكر تلك المجهودات الرائعة وأذكركم بقول النبي (ص ) العلماء ورثة الأنبياء . وكما قال لقمان الحكيم لأبنه : أن القلوب تحيا بكلام العلماء كما تحيا الأرض الميتة بمطر السماء ... سائلين المولى ان يجعل النية خالصة لخدمة الأسلام والمسلمين ..أخوكم ( صاحب الهمسات )


----------



## المونديال*للخضر (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراا
فكرة جميلة سأكون حاضرا اذا جسدت


----------



## رضوان غالب زيد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا خاصةً وان علم الإتصالات علم سريع وكل يوم في جديد


----------



## كودي فلسطين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

والله بكون افضل انو يكون الو منتدا خاص النو مجال الاتصالات صار بحر مش زي قبل مجرد تخصص وبس 
بايدك على هاي الفكرة 
مشكور يا اخي


----------



## yassineez (16 ديسمبر 2009)

salam o 3alaykom wa rahmato lah
ana aydan oayid hadihi l fikra l jayida jidan min nadari
jazaka laho khayran ya akhi
merci bcp mon frére pour cette idée genial qui va nous aider tous incha allah,mille merci encore une fois mon fére.


----------



## kaboke (17 ديسمبر 2009)

والله فكره ممتازه بس محتاجه لدعم


----------



## مهندس علم الدين (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا فى هندسة اتصالات جامعة الازهر واللى حضرتك قولت عليها والله هو الموضوع جميا جدا بس يا ريت يتعمل باقصى سرعة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## meisin (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*Telecommunication discussion website*

hi all t's a good idea to do area of discussion and I suggest that all Telecommunication ingineering can share and help each others to inhance our knowledege as Arabs and muslims around the world so I extremly agreed with you 
Meisin from London


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

اتمنى ذلك ومشكور يا أخى على هذا الاقتراح


----------



## المجتهد25 (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة جميلة وياريت يتم طبيقه بسرعة


----------



## ولاء ابوصالح (4 يناير 2010)

اوافقك الراي لان علوم الاتصالات بحرها واسع جدا


----------



## DR_ENG666 (6 يناير 2010)

وهذا مانتظره أسأل الله أن ييسر ذالك


----------

